# Kathor of the Black Horse



## Daern (Nov 13, 2009)

In our first session the players captured Kathor, so we'll be doing a bit of rp with him this sunday.  I'm a bit unclear about Kathor's connection to the Trillith, and perhaps what later role he may have in the campaign. 
Would anyone care to spell out their take on Kathor and how he might react to some short tempered interrogation?


----------



## Daern (Nov 13, 2009)

ahem.  of course, a great guide to Kathor's demeanor is to be found in Rangerwicket's novel.
It is really Kathor's connection to the Trillith and any later role he may have that I am curious about.
cheers!


----------



## sfedi (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm sorry I can't help you, although I would be interested in what the designer's have to say to you.


----------



## Daern (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks anyway.  So far I've had Kathor fight reluctantly, then offer to surrender when he was clearly about to die (and locked down by the fighter).  But he did use "Trillith True Strike" which I described as a flash of light in his eyes, and a tremble of connection with the fighter (who is wearing the Coat of Eyes artifact, which I introduced in a prologue adventure and has some sort of connection to a Trillith I am calling Hunger.)


----------



## sfedi (Nov 13, 2009)

It's strange though, that Kathor couldn't manage to get away, since he is on horse and he would flee at bloodied value.


----------



## Daern (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh I was trying, but they knocked him prone, then rolled up with Serpent Strike.  Not a lot I could do.  The party chewed through all Kathor's minions super quick.  At least he got in one telling blow!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't worry about him! My players killed him!


----------



## Daern (Nov 13, 2009)

ha!  well, now I know he's not in a later module!  I think there are a lot of possibilities here for old Kathor, since I have a living one on my hands.  He could help the party escape the city, but then perhaps he would go rejoin his father, General Danava, who is leading the 2nd army against Gate Pass.  This could make for some great rp later when the campaign returns to the city...
As for the Trillith connection, I like the idea of various characters having weird underground dream dragon connections, but it is still a vague concept for me.  The Trillith are all themed after various adjectives, right?  Indominability, Deception... Hunger.  
What would Kathor's trillith connection be?  Honor?


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 13, 2009)

Kathor is tied to a justice/vengeance/retribution themed trillith. He could potentially reappear as an ally in adventure 9 when the heroes return to liberate Gate Pass.


----------



## Daern (Nov 13, 2009)

Ah, Justice.  Good stuff.  Now, you don't happen to have a flashback short story kicking around your hard drive that goes into Kathor's encounter with the Trillith?  
RW- I feel like I'm playing in your world with this campaign.  Its a lot of fun, so thanks again.


----------



## Daern (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, the party interrogated Kathor and decided they would use his writ of diplomatic immunity to get them out of the city.  They have let Kathor go while holding on to evidence of his treason against Gate Pass.  They will meet him at the Mannish Inn and then go south.  I have decided that Kathor, conflicted as he is, will honor this commitment.
I'm thinking this will be similar to the "Captain Herreman" scenario for leaving the city, but I was thinking there could be interesting complications.  Perhaps the guard and the south gate does not want to honor the writ now that a seige is beginning (skill challenge?)  Perhaps there are spies at the gate.  What do the Black Horse do?  Does Kathor fight them?  Or does he bail out?  Where does he go next?
Any thoughts?


----------



## sfedi (Dec 12, 2009)

Durn said:


> Well, the party interrogated Kathor and decided they would use his writ of diplomatic immunity to get them out of the city.



It doesn't seem that this document is transferable.
In particular, this document allows him only to exit the city, not whomeever he brings along.



Durn said:


> They have let Kathor go while holding on to evidence of his treason against Gate Pass.  They will meet him at the Mannish Inn and then go south.  I have decided that Kathor, conflicted as he is, will honor this commitment.



That fits his personality.



Durn said:


> I'm thinking this will be similar to the "Captain Herreman" scenario for leaving the city, but I was thinking there could be interesting complications.



The adventure encourages you to allow the PCs other ways to get out of the city. So this seems fine.

Note that Kathor should appear in a later encounter.
Although you can easily replace him with another equivalent combatant.



Durn said:


> Perhaps the guard and the south gate does not want to honor the writ now that a seige is beginning (skill challenge?)  Perhaps there are spies at the gate.  What do the Black Horse do?  Does Kathor fight them?  Or does he bail out?  Where does he go next?
> Any thoughts?



I don't know if it's necessary to complicate things more.

Maybe if you need to give more XP.

Note that by not talking to Erdran Menash they are missing some loot and the Dianoem. So you should find a way to give those items to the party.


----------

